# USB Digital Microscope



## DiamondJim420 (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone use a USB digital microscope?  If so, which one?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 25, 2012)

I have one ... Bought in Ebay ... Costed less then 30 bucks goes to 200x. From China.


----------



## ziggyross (May 26, 2012)

I have the Carson Zorb it does a decent job of taking pictures but you have got to either take a laptop to the garden or bring the garden to the pc to take pics. Wish you could go take pics and then bring them to the pc.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 26, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Wish you could go take pics and then bring them to the pc.


 
I've been wondering if there's a microscope that can do this.  Is there?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 26, 2012)

No just use a jewlers loupe placed in front my camera and set to macro and works like charm fur me! Good luck findin yur pic of choices life be fun journy aint it 


BWD


----------



## ziggyross (May 27, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> I've been wondering if there's a microscope that can do this.  Is there?



There are several microscopes that you can but they can be expensive. There is a childs toy called the eyeclops that you can take to the garden shoot pics and bring back to the tv and I think the pc also. It's almost impossible to find it in stores but you can find them online and on ebay.

Here's a few hxxp://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=eyeclops&_sacat=2568&_odkw=&LH_ItemCondition=1000&_osacat=2568


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> No just use a jewlers loupe placed in front my camera and set to macro and works like charm fur me! Good luck findin yur pic of choices life be fun journy aint it
> 
> 
> BWD



Good alternative, THANKS!


----------

